# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Suomenlinnan joukkoliikenneyhteys

## Knightrider

Suokin lauttojen moottoriremppa vähensi päästöjä ja kulutusta, mutta nyt vielä ei ole käyty pakasta kuin ensimmäinen kortti läpi. Nyt ei tietenkään kannata heittää lauttoja kaatikselle, mutta on hyvä aika pohtia: kun lauttakalustoa seuraavan kerran uusitaan, millä käyttövoimalla sen pitäisi kulkea? HSL on ottanut tavoitteekseen joukkoliikenteen päästöjen merkittävän vähentämisen (joka samalla toimii hyvänä esimerkkinä koko kansalle). Myös kokonaiskustannuksia voisi olla mahdollista leikata siinä sivussa. 

Muut vaihtoehdot eivät varmaan selittelyjä kaipaa, mutta sähkölautoista mainittakoon verran, että ainakin tälläinen 100% sähköinen vekotin löytyy Saksasta, tosin ei mereltä vaan järvialuuelta. Sähkölautta on siitä mielenkiintoinen, että nykytekniikka mahdollistaa pikalatauksen (tarvittaisiin energiakapasiteettia vain yhdensuuntaiselle matkalle kerrallaan) ja kevyemmät, tiheämmät akut sekä turvalliset, standardoidut vesisuojaukset. Litiumioniakkujen hinta laskee myös vuosittain. Haittapuolia on edelleen siitä huolimatta hankintahinta sekä se, että raskaan aluksen kuljettaminen vedessä vaatii paljon energiaa ja näinollen joko matalat nopeudet (yksi lautta lisää) tai runsaasti akkuja - eli jälleen hankintahinta. Toki huolto- ja varsinkin käyttökustannuksissa säästetään vastaavasti eniten rahaa. Sähkömoottorit ovat kehittyneitä, energitehokkaita, erittäin pitkäkestoisia ja vääntöä löytyy, joten niistä ei tarvitse huolehtia. Joskus ratkaisuksi ulkomailla on käytetty ajolankoja, mutta Suokin lautalle ko. ratkaisu ei käy. Olen löytänyt myös Youtubesta aikaisemmin 100% sähkörahtilautasta (ei suuri alus, muttei ihan pieni paattikaan) dokumentin (ei mitään aggregaatteja vaan ihan täysin akkuvoimin kulkeva laitos), harmi etten nyt tähän löytänyt. Aggregaattihybridi voisi toki vähentää akkujen määrää, kun varmuuden vuoksi ei tarvitsisi ylimääräisiä akkuja. Tekniikka on yleinen, sillä matkustaja-alusten potkurit toimivat usein suoran voimansiirron sijaan sähköllä, josta ainakin suurin osa tuotetaan aggregaatilla.

Vaikka dieselöljy on tähän mennessä suosituin vaihtoehto, dieselillä toimiva lautta on energiasyöppö ja päästöhirmu, koska sekä pottomoottori että vesi materiaalina ovat huonoja valintoja energiatehokkaaseen ja ympäristöystävälliseen liikkumiseen. Viking Gracessa ollaan siirrytty energiatiheään ja vähäpäästöiseen (sekä hiukkaspäästöttömään) vaihtoehtoon, nesteytettyyn maakaasuun. Ihan tavallinen maakaasu taas on edullisempaa, eikä sitä tarvitse nesteyttää ja taas purkaa kaasuksi - riittäisiköhän sekin jo noinkin lyhyelle välille kuin Kauppatori-Suokki?

Lisäsin vaihtoehdoiksi myös (toivottavasti) kaikki mahdolliset vaihtoehdot lautalle (jätin nyt sukellusveneen kuitenkin pois :Wink: ), koska foorumilta löytyy runsaasti lauttaliikennevastustusta.

----------


## 339-DF

Nykyisen lautan hankinta käynnistettiin 1980-luvulla selvittämällä, kannattaako Suomenlinnaan ajaa lautalla vai jotenkin muuten. Kustannustehokkain oli raitiovaunutunneli.

Nykyisillä turvallisuusvaatimuksilla ja mitoituksilla raitiovaunutunneli on edelleen kustannuksiltaan samaa luokkaa lauttavaihtoehdon kanssa.

Uusi lautta kuitenkin hankittiin, koska Suomenlinnan liikenne "kuuluu" hoitaa lautalla.

----------


## petteri

> Nykyisillä turvallisuusvaatimuksilla ja mitoituksilla raitiovaunutunneli on edelleen kustannuksiltaan samaa luokkaa lauttavaihtoehdon kanssa.
> 
> Uusi lautta kuitenkin hankittiin, koska Suomenlinnan liikenne "kuuluu" hoitaa lautalla.


Lautan käytön puolesta puhuu minusta se, että Suomenlinna on maailman mitassakin uniikki turistikohde ja merilinnoitukseen on luonnollista mennä lautalla. Lautan polttoaineeksi sähkö taitaa olla vähän hankala, erityisesti talvella. Diesel, maakaasu tai LNG lienevät kuitenkin luonnollisimmat polttoainevaihtoehdot.

----------


## Antero Alku

Olen tyyli- ja perinnesyistä lautan kannalla. Suomenlinna on museo, se tehty kävelykaupungiksi ja se on saari, jonne perinteisesti tullaan lautalla. Tosin voi sanoa niin, että jos kerran hyväksytään moderni lautta, niin onko sen kummempaa, jos saaren reunalla on yksi ratikkapysäkki ja siellä käy moderni ratikka?

Vesiliikenne on aina energiaintensiivistä, jos ei purjehdita. Mutta se ei onnistu säännöllisessä ja tiheässä kaupunkiliikenteessä. Ympäristöhaittaan on kaksi ratkaisua: biodiesel tai höyrykone uusiutuvalla polttoaineella. Biodiesel on realistisempi, höyrykone olisi nostalginen ja museaalinen, mutta kallis. Biodieseliin voi siirtyä myös heti, ei vaadi mitään. Ja lautan kokonaiskustannus kaupungin liikenteessä on niin vähäinen, ettei nykyinen biodieselin korkeampi hinta maaöljydieseliin nähden kaupunkia mihinkään hetkauta. Jos ympäristöystävällisiä tahdotaan olla.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Kysymys Suomenlinnan liikenneyhteydestä ei ole ensisijaisesti liikennekysymys, vaan kysymys siitä, millainen Suomenlinnan halutaan olevan.

Kiinteän yhteyden puute rauhoittaa Suomenlinnaa. Lauttayhteys myös rajaa Suomenlinnaan pääsevien kokonaismäärän niin, ettei sitä tarvitse rajoittaa muuten. Vastaavalla logiikalla kuin ruuhkamaksut vähentävät ruuhkia, Suomenlinnaan voisi olla kiinteä yhteys, joka pystyisi kuljettamaan kaikki halukkaat sinne, mutta halukkaiden määrää rajoitettaisiin pääsymaksulla. Tai jos Suomenlinnassa tehtäisiin kiinteistökehitystä rankalla kädellä, olisi kiinteä yhteys perusteltu palvelemaan uusia asukkaita. Kumpikaan näistä ei taida kuitenkaan olla kenenkään vakavasti otettavan päättäjän agendalla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Omasta mielestäni pääjoukkoliikenneyhteys Suomenlinnaan tulisi jatkossakin olla lautta. Kaikki lautan vaatima infra on jo valmiina, ja helposti muunnettavissa, mikäli lautan koko kasvaa. Lautta on myös yksi osa Suomenlinnaa. Ja vaikka äänestin dieselkäyttöistä lauttaa, voisi se olla myös muilla polttoaineilla tai jopa sähköllä toimiva.

----------


## 339-DF

Mä en oikein osaa muodostaa tuosta asiasta mielipidettä, eikä toisaalta tarvitsekaan, kun se lautta siellä nyt kuitenkin on eikä ole siitä mihinkään lähdössä.

Tavallaan ratikkatunneli olisi hyvä, sillä se kytkisi suomenlinnalaisetkin osaksi kaupunkia (pääteasema olisi ammusluolassa maan alla, eli se ei vaikuttaisi miljööseen) ja yksityiset kyllä huolehtivat turistiliikenteestä, johan siellä nytkin on yksityisiä vesibusseja, joille riittää matkustajia, vaikka yhteistariffilautta on edullisempi. Toisaalta sitten taas tämä "sinne on aina menty lautalla" on ihan validi argumentti tuollaisen alueen kohdalla.

Valtio maksoi ennen lauttaliikenteestä osan, mutta nykyisin kulut ovat kokonaan Helsingin kontolla. Toisaalta nykyisillä turvamääräyksillä se ratikkatunneli ei välttämättä toisi säästöä, joten rahakaan ei ole argumentti suuntaan eikä toiseen.

----------


## moxu

Viaporin merilinnoituksen (joksi Suomenlinnan nimi absoluuttisesti pitäisi muuttaa) liikenteessä voisi oikeasti kehitellä uusia meriliikenteen energiamuotoja. Jopa täysin akkulatauksella toimiva lautta voisi olla mahdollinen, koska matka ei ole tuon pidempi. Ja rannassa voisi aina olla seuraavaa matkaa varten latautumassa tuulimyllyn, aurinkopaneelin ja aaltogeneraattorin voimin seuraava akku...
Pitää muistaa myös, että liikenne vaatii käytännössä aina vähintään kolme alusta. Huoltolautan lisäksi on oltava kaksi "normilauttaa", jotka vuorottelevat päälinjalla siten, että toinen on tarvittaessa varalauttana. Vanha Suomenlinna-Sveaborg-lautta vuodelta 1952 (nykyinen ms.Suokki) on lisäksi suojeltu, eli se pysynee ainakin kesäruuhkien tasaajana niin kauan kuin viranomaiset sille liikennöintiluvan antavat.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

On hieman hankalaa ottaa osaa tällaiseen äänestykseen, kun noiden merenpinnalla kulkevien liikennevälineiden vaihtoehdot eivät ole kovin hyvin teknisesti eriteltyjä.

Mutta Suomenlinnan kaltaisen suojellun kulttuurikohteen liikenne on ilman muuta syytä hoitaa lautoilla meille maakravuille ja muille turisteille (sillä nykyinen tietunneli kuulukoon pelastuslaitokselle ym. välttämättömälle huoltoliikenteelle).

Koska nimenomaan Azipod-sähkömoottorikäyttöiset laivat kuljettavat tätä väliä todella hyvin, kunhan myös miehistö osaa operoida näitä aluksiaan (vrt. esim. nämä linkit):
http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/sco...t_guide_v5.pdf
http://www.turvallisuustutkinta.fi/S...pplication/pdf

----------


## sane

Yhdyn edellisten kirjoittajien näkemyksiin: lautalla Suomenlinnaan kuuluu saaren luonteesta johtuen mennä. Äänestin LNG-lauttaa johtuen olemattomista hiukkaspäästöistä ja periaatteessa hyvin helposta tankkaamisesta.

Sähkökäyttöinen lautta voisi myös olla mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto. Norjassa on toteutettu täyssähköisenä ensimmäisenä maailmassa 120 autoa ja 360 matkustajaa kantava "lossi", joka pystytään lataamaan kymmenessä minuutissa. Koska lataus tuossa ajassa vaatisi liian suuria virtoja sähköverkosta, sijaitsee pääteasemilla akustot, jotka hoitavat lautan latauksen latautuen itse lautan ollessa merillä. Aiheesta oli joskus keväällä Tekniikka&Talous lehdessä, jossa mainittiin lautassa olevan lisäksi dieselit varalla, mutta niitä ei normaalisti käytettäisi ollenkaan. Eli todennäköisesti lauttojen tullessa uusimisikään voisi sähköinen lautta hyvinkin olla paras ratkaisu.

Linkki Siemensin referenssiin aiheesta: http://www.siemens.com/innovation/en...nno_1301_2.htm

----------


## moxu

Jos matka pystyttäisiin ajamaan yli kymmenessä minuutissa, voisi yksi alus hoitaa kaksi edestakaista matkaa tunnissa. Nyt se ei ihan onnistu, sekä SL II:n, Torin että Suokin matka-aika on sen verran nafti vartti, että lähtöväli voi olla vain 20 minuuttia. Tietysti silloin, kun kaksi lauttaa operoi, lähtöjä on tuon kahdenkymmenen minuutin välein.

----------


## Zambo

Suomenlinnan liikenteessä ei taida paljon ikärajoilla olla väliä. Ymmärrettävää on, että kesän ruuhkissa ajetaan kaikilla mahdollisilla aluksilla, mutta keskitalven aikataulussa alle 1/3 ajetaan "uudella" laivalla.

https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...s/lautta_0.pdf

----------


## aki

> Suomenlinnan liikenteessä ei taida paljon ikärajoilla olla väliä. Ymmärrettävää on, että kesän ruuhkissa ajetaan kaikilla mahdollisilla aluksilla, mutta keskitalven aikataulussa alle 1/3 ajetaan "uudella" laivalla.
> 
> https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...s/lautta_0.pdf


Tosiaan erikoista ettei Suomenlinna 2 ole ensi talvena kulussa lainkaan ainakaan aikataulun mukaan. Olisiko SL2 sitten jossain isommassa korjauksessa telakalla talven vai mistä talvitauko mahtaa johtua? Eipä kyseinen alus ole kyllä nyt kesälläkään ollut aikataulun mukaan liikenteessä kuin La-Su.

----------


## Minä vain

> Tosiaan erikoista ettei Suomenlinna 2 ole ensi talvena kulussa lainkaan ainakaan aikataulun mukaan. Olisiko SL2 sitten jossain isommassa korjauksessa telakalla talven vai mistä talvitauko mahtaa johtua? Eipä kyseinen alus ole kyllä nyt kesälläkään ollut aikataulun mukaan liikenteessä kuin La-Su.


Suomenlinna II:n lähdöt on niitä joiden kohdalle ei ole merkitty lauttaa osoittavaa kirjainta. Se kulkee siis talvella, ja kesällä myös arkipäivisin. Myös ainakin kahtena viime talvena on ollut sama logiikka. Vähemmän kuormittuneet lähdöt ajetaan vanhemmalla lautalla kai museaalisista syistä, onhan se vuodelta 1952. Harmi ettei tätä periaatetta sovelleta muussa joukkoliikenteessä.

Kun muualla menee joka kadunpätkälle Jouko-linjan auto, miten Suomenlinnan eteläosaan eli Susisaareen ja Kustaanmiekkaan ei ole minkäänlaista bussiyhteyttä? Pisimmillään asuinkerrostalosta on matkaa 1.5 km lauttalaituriin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kun muualla menee joka kadunpätkälle Jouko-linjan auto, miten Suomenlinnan eteläosaan eli Susisaareen ja Kustaanmiekkaan ei ole minkäänlaista bussiyhteyttä? Pisimmillään asuinkerrostalosta on matkaa 1.5 km lauttalaituriin.


Jos Suomenlinnan sisäinen linja perustetaan, hyväksyn kulkuvälineeksi vain akku(pikku)bussin.

----------


## petteri

> Kun muualla menee joka kadunpätkälle Jouko-linjan auto, miten Suomenlinnan eteläosaan eli Susisaareen ja Kustaanmiekkaan ei ole minkäänlaista bussiyhteyttä? Pisimmillään asuinkerrostalosta on matkaa 1.5 km lauttalaituriin.


Vilkkaana kesäpäivänä tuollaisella linjalla tarvittaisiin useita isoja busseja eikä bussiliikenne oikein sovi maailmanperintökohteeseen. Jokainen Suomenlinnaan muuttava myös tietää, että lautalle pitää kävellä.

----------


## 339-DF

Suomenlinna on erikoistapaus. Ihan siksikin, että näihin päiviin asti valtio on osallistunut liikenteen järjestämisen kustannuksiin. Suomenlinnan Liikenne Oy taitaa kuitenkin nykyisin olla Helsingin kaupungin ikioma.

Kun nykyinen M/S Suokki eli silloinen M/S Suomenlinna aloi lähestyä 30 vuoden ikää, ryhdyttiin sen korvaamista pohtimaan. HKL selvitti muutaman eri vaihtoehdon Suomenlinnan liikenteen järjestämiseksi. Edullisinta olisi ollut rakentaa tunneli raitioliikenteelle ja liikennöidä yhdellä vaunulla (kesällä useammalla, kun kalustoa on muutenkin vapaana) Suomenlinnaan. Huoltoliikenne olisi kulkenut samassa tunnelissa, jolloin sen lauttaliikenteestä aiheutuvat kustannukset olisivat tippuneet pois. Perinnesyistä päädyttiin kuitenkin myöhemmin tilaamaan uusi puolalainen lautta.

----------


## Zambo

> Suomenlinna on erikoistapaus. Ihan siksikin, että näihin päiviin asti valtio on osallistunut liikenteen järjestämisen kustannuksiin. Suomenlinnan Liikenne Oy taitaa kuitenkin nykyisin olla Helsingin kaupungin ikioma.
> 
> Kun nykyinen M/S Suokki eli silloinen M/S Suomenlinna aloi lähestyä 30 vuoden ikää, ryhdyttiin sen korvaamista pohtimaan. HKL selvitti muutaman eri vaihtoehdon Suomenlinnan liikenteen järjestämiseksi. Edullisinta olisi ollut rakentaa tunneli raitioliikenteelle ja liikennöidä yhdellä vaunulla (kesällä useammalla, kun kalustoa on muutenkin vapaana) Suomenlinnaan. Huoltoliikenne olisi kulkenut samassa tunnelissa, jolloin sen lauttaliikenteestä aiheutuvat kustannukset olisivat tippuneet pois. Perinnesyistä päädyttiin kuitenkin myöhemmin tilaamaan uusi puolalainen lautta.


Joitakin syitä kuitenkin lienee olemassa miksi uusimmalla aluksella ajetaan niin vähän. Onko tämä puolalainen lautta edelleen epäluotettava vai onko liikenteen ajattaminen alihankintana kannattavampaa? Jos kyse on puolalaisen aluksen tekniikasta noussee sen korvaaminen esille paljon tuoreempana kuin nykyisen M/S Suokin. Vaihtoehtoina lienee silloin taas muitakin joukkoliikenneratkaisuja. Myös Vallisaaren tuleva käyttö vaikuttanee ratkaisuun.

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt voi mennä ihan pieleen, mutta muistelisin, että SLOY käyttää sellaista merimiesunionin TES:iä, jossa ollaan merimiesten tapaan pari viikkoa töissä ja pari lomilla. Vaikka ajetaankin kaupungin sisäistä liikennettä. Sellainen tulee tietysti hirvittävän kalliiksi.

Tuosta oli joku vuosi sitten keskustelua, mahtaako kukaan muistaa, muutettiinko järjestelyä silloin?

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuosta oli joku vuosi sitten keskustelua, mahtaako kukaan muistaa, muutettiinko järjestelyä silloin?


Ei tietääkseni ole muutettu. Mirva Haltia-Holmberg kirjoitti asiasta blogiinsa yli 10 vuotta sitten, kun HKL:n virkamiehistö yritti muuttaa järjestelyä, mutta jonka HKL:n johtokunta torppasi.

Kaupungin sisäiseksi liikenteeksi Suomenlinnan liikenteessä on sellainen erikoisuus, että osa henkilöstöstä yöpyy työpaikalla (niin kuin merimiehet tietysti usein tekevät  :Smile: ): yksi lautoista jää yöksi Suomenlinnaan henkilöstönsä kanssa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Kaupungin sisäiseksi liikenteeksi Suomenlinnan liikenteessä on sellainen erikoisuus, että osa henkilöstöstä yöpyy työpaikalla (niin kuin merimiehet tietysti usein tekevät ): yksi lautoista jää yöksi Suomenlinnaan henkilöstönsä kanssa.


Näin ei ainakaan omien havaintojeni perusteella ole, vaan oikeasti viimeinen lautta palaa mantereelle ilman matkustajia.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Näin ei ainakaan omien havaintojeni perusteella ole, vaan oikeasti viimeinen lautta palaa mantereelle ilman matkustajia.


Eli aamulla ajetaan taas sitten tyhjänä Suokkiin? Voisi kuvitella, että silloin voitaisiin kuljettaa matkustajiakin, onhan saarella työpaikkojakin.

----------


## Minä vain

> Eli aamulla ajetaan taas sitten tyhjänä Suokkiin? Voisi kuvitella, että silloin voitaisiin kuljettaa matkustajiakin, onhan saarella työpaikkojakin.


Ei sinne varmaan ole menossa "ketään", kun ensimmäinen lautta lähtisi Kauppatorilta 5.40.

----------


## moxu

Ainakin aikaisemmin SunLinesin ajomiehistö yöpyi hiljaisina tunteina Suomenlinnan päälaiturissa. Mikä järjestely nykyään on, en tiedä, mutta jos kaupunkiin tullaan yöksi, luulisi aluksen menevän varustamon omaan laituriin Pohjoisrannan Krunikan puoleiseen päähän. Näinhän JT:n alukset tekevät, ja niiden siirtomatkat ovat pidempiäkin, koska sama järjestely koskee myös Pihlajasaaren ja Mustasaaren linjoja ajavia vesibusseja.
Se, että Suomenlinnan Liikenne ylipäätään operoi osaa vuoroista itse, on aika erikoinen järjestely. Se, että HSL-liikenne ei avoimesti kilpailuta koko liikennettä, on yleiseen tilanteeseen suhteutettuna omituista. SLL ei missään tapauksessa voittaisi avointa kilpailutusta edellä mainituista henkilöstösyistä. Mutta olisipa kilpailutuksen voittaja kuka tahansa, se pitäisi voida velvoittaa käyttämään yhteiskunnan varoin liikenteeseen hankittuja aluksia, joiden omistaminen voisi hyvin olla SLL:n toimenkuva -tässähän on se epäkohta, missä Varsinais-Suomen ELY-keskuksen saaristoliikennekilpailutuksissa on ajettu pahasti karille kilpailutusten voittajien saadessa tuoda voittamaansa liikenteeseen ihan mitä omia rutkujaan tahansa, vaikka olemassa olisi liikenteeseen varta vasten rakennettuakin kalustoa.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ainakin aikaisemmin SunLinesin ajomiehistö yöpyi hiljaisina tunteina Suomenlinnan päälaiturissa. Mikä järjestely nykyään on, en tiedä, mutta jos kaupunkiin tullaan yöksi, luulisi aluksen menevän varustamon omaan laituriin Pohjoisrannan Krunikan puoleiseen päähän.


Ainakin viime kesänä näin Suomenlinna II:n yöpyvän useampana yönä Olympiaterminaalilla Siljan laituripaikan ja Klippanin/NJK:n laiturin välissä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Ainakin viime kesänä näin Suomenlinna II:n yöpyvän useampana yönä Olympiaterminaalilla Siljan laituripaikan ja Klippanin/NJK:n laiturin välissä.


Siellähän tuo on yöpynyt. Suomenlinna II:n viimeinen vuoro päättyy Kauppatorille ja ensimmäinen alkaa Kauppatorilta. Suokki taas lopettaa ja aloittaa Suomenlinnasta.

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt jonoja muodostuu lentoaseman lisäksi Suomenlinnan lauttarantaan. Toista tuntia on jonotettu lautalle, kertoo HS: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005305129.html

Ehkä ratikkatunnelia ei kuitenkaan parin kauniin kesäpäivän vuoksi kannata rakentaa, mutta se kyllä tulee mieleen, että jos tuhat matkustajaa tunnissa on laiturin maksimikapasiteetti, niin miten ihmeessä kukaan kuvitteli, että Laajasalon joukkoliikenteen olisi voinut hoitaa lautalla?

Ja toisaalta  jonoa on myös yksityisiin lauttoihin, ja harkinnassa on pidemmällä tähtäimellä jopa lisälauttojen hankinta. Ehkä se ratikkatunneli ei sittenkään olisi hullumpi ajatus.

----------


## pehkonen

> Nyt jonoja muodostuu lentoaseman lisäksi Suomenlinnan lauttarantaan. Toista tuntia on jonotettu lautalle, kertoo HS: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005305129.html
> 
> Ehkä ratikkatunnelia ei kuitenkaan parin kauniin kesäpäivän vuoksi kannata rakentaa, mutta se kyllä tulee mieleen, että jos tuhat matkustajaa tunnissa on laiturin maksimikapasiteetti, niin miten ihmeessä kukaan kuvitteli, että Laajasalon joukkoliikenteen olisi voinut hoitaa lautalla?
> 
> Ja toisaalta  jonoa on myös yksityisiin lauttoihin, ja harkinnassa on pidemmällä tähtäimellä jopa lisälauttojen hankinta. Ehkä se ratikkatunneli ei sittenkään olisi hullumpi ajatus.


Ja toisaalta. Kyseessä on maailmanperintökohde, jonne massojen kulkemista on ihan hyvä rajoittaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nyt jonoja muodostuu lentoaseman lisäksi Suomenlinnan lauttarantaan.


Suomenlinnan jonot kauniina kesäpäivinä tosin eivät ole uusi asia, vaan ainakin minun muistikuvissani jokakesäinen ilmiö.

Muutama vuosi sitten kirjoitinkin tähän ketjuun, että Suomenlinnan liikenneyhteys ei ole perimmiltään liikennetekninen kysymys. Suomenlinna on tehty merilinnoitukseksi eikä turistikohteeksi eikä se siksi kestä määräänsä enempää matkailijoita. Lauttayhteys rajoittaa nyt matkailijoiden määrää. Tuon aiemman viestin aikaan kirjoitin, että pääsymaksua ei edistetty toiseksi rajoittamiskeinoksi, mutta viime vuonna Hesari kertoi, että Suomenlinnan hoitokunta harkitsee pääsymaksuja.

Jos Suomenlinnaan olisi kiinteä yhteys, olisi kävijämäärää pakko rajoittaa pääsymaksulla. Silloin taas kävijämäärä laskisikin niin, ettei kiinteää yhteyttä todennäköisesti tarvittaisi. Seuraava askel olisi siis ottaa pääsymaksu käyttöön, mikä vähentäisi kävijämäärää ja siten myös lyhentäisi lauttajonoja.

----------


## moxu

Pääsymaksuhan se lauttalippukin on. Toki sillä edellytyksellä, että sen maksaa...
Kuluvan viion arkipäivinä Sunin Tor-lautta ei ole ollut liikenteessä, vaan kaupungin vuorot on operoitu Suokilla ja Suomenlinna II:lla 20 minuutin lähtövälein. JT:lläkin on ollut ajossa normimäärä vesibusseja. Voisi kai sanoa, että jos ei kyyti kelpaa, ei kukaan pakota merilinnoitukseen menemään.

----------


## hylje

> Ja toisaalta. Kyseessä on maailmanperintökohde, jonne massojen kulkemista on ihan hyvä rajoittaa.


Jos turistimassat kuluttavat maailmanperintöstatuksen pois, siitä saa ihan hyvän uuden kaupunginosan tuhansille uusille asukkaille. Hesarilla oli tästä visualisaatiotakin.

----------


## 339-DF

Kiinteä yhteys ratikkatunnelin muodossa voi ihan samalla tavalla toimia ihmismäärän rajoittimena. Säätimenä toimii raitiovaunu lautan sijaan.

On sinänsä kaunis ajatus, että tähänkin Helsingin kaupunginosaan pääsee samalla lipulla kuin muihin, mutta oikeastaan ajatus pääsymaksusta ei ole ollenkaan huono. Sehän toteutuu helpoiten niin, että lautta erotetaan HSL-liikenteestä kokonaan, asukkaille ja työntekijöille annetaan vapaaliput ja muilta peritään menomatkasta 10, paluumatka ilmainen. Pitkä rivi automaatteja ja lipunmyyntipiste vaan Kauppatorin terminaaliin. Ne harvat, jotka kikkailevat itsensä saarelle muuten kuin lautalla ja tulevat sitten ilmaiseksi pois, eivät muodosta kokonaisuutena ongelmaa.

Millaisia lupia muuten yksityinen Suomenlinnan vesiliikenne tarvitsee? Minähän en voi perustaa maksullista bussilinjaa Laajasalosta keskustaan ilman lupia, mutta entä jos se on vesilinja?

Minusta on kiva nostaa esille tuota ratikkatunneliasiaa ihan sen takia, että se on ajatuksena niin paljon totutusta poikkeava ja harrastuksellisesti kiehtova. Mutta jos olisin "Helsingin diktaattori", niin en minä olisi Suomenlinnaa ratikkaverkkoon kytkemässä. Toisaalta lauttaliikenteen kustannukset ovat aika korkeat, eikä valtiokaan taida enää osallistua niihin. (Tätäkin taustaa vastaan tuo kympin menopaluu olisi ihan hyvä idea.)

----------


## petteri

> Muutama vuosi sitten kirjoitinkin tähän ketjuun, että Suomenlinnan liikenneyhteys ei ole perimmiltään liikennetekninen kysymys. Suomenlinna on tehty merilinnoitukseksi eikä turistikohteeksi eikä se siksi kestä määräänsä enempää matkailijoita.


Onhan Suomenlinnassa paljon lääniä ja se on alunperin rakennettu suurelle sotajoukolle ja kovaan käyttöön. Nykyiset kävijämäärät eivät minusta ole suhteessa alueeseen mitenkään kauhean isoja ja enemmänkin mahtuisi. Ruuhkaa on vilkkaanakin päivänä lähinnä vain lauttarannassa.

Suomenlinnassa turistien jalkojen alla kuluvat paljon lähinnä rantavallit, joilla monet polut on alunperin suunnitteltu yksittäisten vartiomiesten käveltäviksi ja joilla ei ole aikaisemmin ollut hyviä perustuksia. Niitä joudutaan kyllä jatkuvasti paikkaamaan ja osa heikoimmista kohdista on perustettu uudelleen. Mutta kyllähän nuo hiekkavallit rapautuisivat mereen sateessa ja tuulessakin riittävän pitkän ajan kuluessa, jos saarella ei ketään kävisi. Itse asiassa turistit mahdollistavat Suomenlinnan säilyttämisen merilinnoituksena, ilman turisteja linnoitus raunioituisi kun kukaan ei korjaisi mitään.

----------


## moxu

> Millaisia lupia muuten yksityinen Suomenlinnan vesiliikenne tarvitsee? Minähän en voi perustaa maksullista bussilinjaa Laajasalosta keskustaan ilman lupia, mutta entä jos se on vesilinja?


Kaupungin liikuntavirasto on kilpailuttanut Tykistölahden linjan vuonna 2014, jolloin sopimukseen sisältyi myös Vallisaaren liikennöintioikeus. JT-Line on linjalla Österlundin toiminnan suora jatkaja, osin samoilla aluksillakin.
https://www.hel.fi/uutiset/fi/liikun...ristoreiteille

Suokin liikenteen laajentamisen on todennäköisesti parhaiten pitänyt kurissa se, että "kaupungin lautta" (kuten HSL:n vuoroja usein kuulee kutsuttavan) tarjoaa niin monille suoraan zettiin sisältyvän matkan. Tai ilmaisen kyydin, koska tarkastajien vierailut aluksilla ovat, jos eivät harvinaisia, niin kuitenkin sen verran näkyviä, että yleensä pummilla kyytiin pyrkivät ehtivät muuttaa ajatuksiaan ennen heidän kohteekseen joutumista.

----------


## 339-DF

Kaupunkiaktivisti heittelee ilmoille ajatusta köysiradasta Suomenlinnaan: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005753721.html

----------


## Makke93

Onkos noilla köysiradoilla mitään käytännön hyötyä verrattuna edes laivaan kuin tiheämpi vuoroväli ja sähköisyys? Luulisi että liikennöintikustannukset kasvaa kun välinekoko pienenee ja tulee kova poru ulkonäöstä.

----------


## EVhki

> Onkos noilla köysiradoilla mitään käytännön hyötyä verrattuna edes laivaan kuin tiheämpi vuoroväli ja sähköisyys? Luulisi että liikennöintikustannukset kasvaa kun välinekoko pienenee ja tulee kova poru ulkonäöstä.


Jutussa mainitaan, että kapasiteetti olisi halvimmassa vaihtoehdossa kymmenkertainen lauttaan verrattuna. Eri asia sitten, onko tuo hyöty vai haitta tässä tapauksessa. Jutussa mainitaan myös mahdollinen jatko esim. Vallisaareen, jonne ei nyt ole HSL-liikennettä.

Toisena hyötynä jotkut voisivat ainakin pitää köysiradan vetovoimaa näköalapaikkana/elämyksenä.

Sitä onkin sitten vaikea tietää, miten tuo sopisi tuohon maisemaan.

----------


## Minä vain

> Toisena hyötynä jotkut voisivat ainakin pitää köysiradan vetovoimaa näköalapaikkana/elämyksenä.


Lautta on kuitenkin merellinen elämys, ja talvella jäissä kulkeva lautta voi olla suorastaan uusi kokemus osalle turisteja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Kannatan kiinteätä yhteyttä Suomenlinnaan tunnelia tai siltaa pitkin, joko raitiovaunuilla, minijunalla tai sähköbusseilla, mutta niin että yksityisautoilu saarilla olisi kiellettyä.

Köysirata rumentaisi kaupunkikuvaa jos sen lähtöpaikka olisi Kauppatori. Vain jos se lähtisi Katajanokan kärjestä tai Kaivopuiston rannalta niin kannattaisin. Lisäksi toteutus hankala liikuntarajoitteisille tai korkean paikan kammoisille joten sen rinnalla jouduttaisiin joka tapauksessa pitämään lauttaa.

Jos kiinteä yhteys toteutuisi, voisi vapautuneita lauttoja käyttää muiden lähisaarten liikenteessä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Automaattimetroa ei tullut, mutta automaattilautta kuitenkin! Liikennepeili kertoo, että Suomenlinna II -lauttaan on asennettu ABB Ability Marine Pilot Control -niminen kauko-ohjausjärjestelmä, ja marraskuussa 2018 lauttaa ohjattiin ekan kerran tätä järjestelmää käyttäen Helsingissä sijaitsevasta ohjauskeskuksesta käsin.

Matkustajaliikenteessä lauttaa ajetaan sentään tuttuun tapaan komentosillalta. (Ja eihän tuo sikäli ole automaattinen, että ohjata pitää edelleen, mutta ohjaajan ei tarvitse siis olla lautan kyydissä itse.)

----------


## Compact

> Automaattimetroa ei tullut, mutta automaattilautta kuitenkin! Liikennepeili kertoo, että Suomenlinna II -lauttaan on asennettu ABB Ability Marine Pilot Control -niminen kauko-ohjausjärjestelmä, ja marraskuussa 2018 lauttaa ohjattiin ekan kerran tätä järjestelmää käyttäen Helsingissä sijaitsevasta ohjauskeskuksesta käsin.
> 
> Matkustajaliikenteessä lauttaa ajetaan sentään tuttuun tapaan komentosillalta. (Ja eihän tuo sikäli ole automaattinen, että ohjata pitää edelleen, mutta ohjaajan ei tarvitse siis olla lautan kyydissä itse.)


Kauko-ohjattu..

----------

